# Temperature of heat press



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

Hello, I just bought a dtg printer to add with the embroidery. I have had little help from the distributor on info. Don't think they really know. What temperature should the heat press be set at and for how long. Also, the printer is capable of the white ink process for colored tees. How should I apply the pretreatment. I tried some and the ink washed out. Please help!! What am I doing wrong. The machine works great.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

The temperature of the heat press will on depend several factors. What type of ink you're using is one, what type of shirt you're printing on is another.


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

I am using CMYK on 100% cotton tees. Thanks for the help!!


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Also, if you do a search on the form for pre-treatment, you will find posts by both myself and sunny days outlining the procedures we use.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

By type of ink I mean DuPont, AA, DTG Ink's, or some other type. We all use CMYK.


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks or replying. I am very new to this system. I am beginning to second guess whether or not I did the right thing by purchasing. The ink is DTG. I will look at your site. Also, can you tell me why the print head drops ink. How do I know when to change the dampers. I just purchased in March. I feel the company gives little support. Thanks again.


----------



## Printzilla (Mar 22, 2007)

Which DTG company did you buy from? Where are you located? There could be several reasons why the print head is dropping ink. What model printer do you have?

If you will provide more detailed information, it will be easier for us to help.


----------



## weave (Jan 30, 2008)

I bought a Kiosk with the white ink. For a long time it worked fine. Now I can print a few shirts and then in drops large ink drops. I have cleaned the print head several times. The service tech told me to install a new print head. However I believe I have done about 300 shirts is all. The print is beautiful. Clear as can be when it works. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Attitudes (Oct 3, 2007)

Kim,
To help you, we need some more information, please.  

1. Is it possible the ink is leaking from above the head, say, where the feed lines attach to the head?

2. What color is it leaking?

Printzilla is correct, we need this information as some machines are built differently.  

3. Which DTG company did you buy from?

4. What model printer do you have?

5. What part of the world are you located in?

Don


----------

